# Mildly interesing build of a plow plane box.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had a Veritas small plow for awhile now and recently took delivery of the wide blade attachment and some wider irons and a tongue and groove blade. I look at the old Stanley 45 plane boxes and am jealous. I don't want to lose any parts so I decided to build a box for it. I drew out a design to size on a sheet of paper. I am going to make it similar to a box I saw in Woodsmith where the box is assembled and then the lid cut off. I am using 1/2" Jatoba for the sides from dumpster dived flooring I've found. I'm going to use hickory or maple for the lid and bottom and then put a thick block in the bottom inside it to hold the planes parts. I am going to cut a groove with 1/4" spacers for the blades with room to expand to all of the imperial blades and T&G cutters and their accessories. It has to hold the plane, wide blade attachment, 11 blades and 3 T&G's and the long fence rods and some various other small parts. I also am thinking of making the inside block pull out so I can set it on the bench while I work. I started cutting last night and got the sides cut and mitered and the grooves cut in for the top and bottom panels. Next step will be to mill the top and bottom and then cut the lid. I'll post progress as I make it. Any comments or suggestions would be nice. I want something nice to hold this nice plane so I don't lose the pieces and can give it to my son someday in a nicely weathered box. 

(P.S. Wow that jatoba burns easily!!)

-Adam


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mildly interesting my @$$. I love this sort of stuff. Bring on the build!! Very nice plane by the way. Veritas makes a quality tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good Adam! How do you like the Veritas Plow? I've never had a chance to demo one.

EDIT

Are you going to have hand cut miter keys?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, what a plane, that is a beaut, I would be making a nice box for it also. Plenty of pictures.:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with the others...nice plane. As it says in some bible somewhere (well, it should anyway)..."Thou shalt not forget how fortunate we are to be keepers of such greatness during our existence".

A box is a great idea, and your material selection will look great when finished (actually it looks pretty darn good right now).:yes:









 





 
.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. To answer some of the questions, I love the plane. I've had it for 6 months and put it through it's paces on my mom's geneology chest that I built. The plane works well. I can't compare to anything b/c I haven't owned another plow before. 

I do plan to hand cut some miter keys for the box. I'll do that after I get the top and bottom made and glue it together. 

I decided to use walnut for the top, bottom, insert and keys. I have some rough stuff so I planed it flat and have the panels gluing up. I'll run them through the planer (I know, I know power tool) to thickness and get it all gluing up today and maybe if time allows cut the keys. I'll probably let it sit overnight though. I took a pic of my rough sketch to show what I'm thinking. I set everything in place to make sure it'll all fit and it will. The plane will sit in the box with it's rods in the two larger holes on the bottom and they'll elevate it a bit off the bottom. The blades will, as it stands now, be in their own holes shown at the top. I may make individual boxes for them though b/c I don't want them bouncing around and nicking anything. I'll cross that bridge soon.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

More today. Got the top and bottom panel planed and cut to size, made the internal groove for the top and marked the exterior where the outer groove will be routed. Glued it up. I'll give it a few before I do the spline work then the outside cuts to release the top. I will work on the insert in the meantime.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Progress continues.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great, Adam. The keys are a nice touch. 

Projects like that are great skill builders! :thumbup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Really nice!! I need to get busy and build something for my Veritas Router Plane.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wrangler said:


> Really nice!! I need to get busy and build something for my Veritas Router Plane.


I have to decide between the router plane and the skew rabbet plane as my next choice. I plan to ask for it this Christmasverssary. For big dollar items I bundle holidays :thumbsup:. How do you like that router plane? Does it get a lot of use for you? I have a Stanley 78 so I may get the router plane first. Do you use the fence or is that a waste of $10?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

ACP said:


> I have to decide between the router plane and the skew rabbet plane as my next choice. I plan to ask for it this Christmasverssary. For big dollar items I bundle holidays :thumbsup:. How do you like that router plane? Does it get a lot of use for you? I have a Stanley 78 so I may get the router plane first. Do you use the fence or is that a waste of $10?


The Veritas is the quality that I have grown to expect from those Canadians. I use it enough that I don't put it "away". I use it most often to level the bottoms of mortices for hinges and the bed rail hardware for my current project. 

I used the fence when I was building the box for my grandson, since the router was out, I used it with the fence to cut the dados for the lid and bottom. I would spend that money again.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Tops off and working on the insert.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

*El Finito!*

Finished up the plow plane case today. What'dya think? :thumbsup::thumbdown:?

Adam


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Not only :thumbsup:... But :thumbup:!

Very nicely done, Adam. What's next? :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is sharp, I would sure be proud of it.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That's really nice!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

A very nice home for that plane :thumbsup:


----------

